

Your Chances of Dying - larrys
http://www.besthealthdegrees.com/health-risks/

======
larrys
I posted this because of this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9569934](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9569934)

I wondered if it was in fact worth the effort to "get your shit together" vs.
the probability of an event as described even happening. Unfortunately not
everything that one should ideally, one can do. Time doesn't permit mitigating
all evils or "maybes" and after the fact (or when you are freshly impacted by
someone else's tragedy) doing things like this always seems more important
that it statistically.

